# Welche Wasserkühlung?



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Hey erstmal, ich habe wirklich so gut wie keine Ahnunf was lüfter angeht und hatte vor mir eine Wasserkühlung für meinen bald ankommenden i9900k zu holen , er soll auf 5ghz laufen auf einem gigabyte z390 f gaming und das ganze in einem fractal design s2
Grafikkarte wird nicht wasser gefkühlt und sonst hätte ich überall platz im gehäuse .
Hoffe ich hab irgendwelche nützlichen Informarionen gegeben.

Welche wasserkühlung ist empfehlenswert? Suche nen möglichst guten "krompromiss" zwischen kühlleistung und lautstärke da ich nen hörbaren pc gar nicht leiden kann.
RGB wär schön falls es da was gibt

Vielen dank 

Mfg nonamer


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Ich denke du möchtest ne Custom wakü? 
falls es doch ne aio sein soll dann ist aktuell die Arctic freezer II das Maß aller Dinge, auch was den Preis angeht. Zwar nicht rgb aber das kann man nachrüsten wenn es unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## c1i (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Welche wasserkühlung ist empfehlenswert?



Standardfrage 1: Warum willst du eine Wasserkühlung verbauen? 
Standardfrage 2: Warum nicht mit Luft kühlen?

Und warum nur die CPU? Dann hast du einen Mix.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Welche wasserkühlung ist empfehlenswert? Suche nen möglichst guten "krompromiss" zwischen kühlleistung und lautstärke da ich nen hörbaren pc gar nicht leiden kann.


Das bekommst nur mit einer modulare Wasserkühlung hin, denn um Kühl und Leise zu kommen musst du ausreichend Kühlfläche haben. AIOs haben die Pumpe dann noch auf CPU-Kühler oder Radiatoren mit verbaut wo die Pumpe nicht entkoppelt ist. Du kannst mit einer AIO nur  versuchen auf Fläche zu gehen, damit es so leise wie möglich werden kann.

Erwarte aber keine Wunder, denn beim Prozessor macht eine Wasserkühlung vielleicht nur 10-15°C was aus und das noch nicht mal bei einer AIO, da hierzu schon ausreichend Fläche vorhanden sein muss damit die Wassertemperatur nicht so stark ansteigen kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Welche wasserkühlung ist empfehlenswert? Suche nen möglichst guten "krompromiss" zwischen kühlleistung und lautstärke da ich nen hörbaren pc gar nicht leiden kann.



So lange die Grafikkarte unter Luft ist, wird der Pc hörbar bleiben, ist einfach so.


----------



## c1i (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Naja, lautlos ist ne Wasserkühlung ja nun auch nicht. Wer lautlos will der muss zu heftigeren Maßnahmen greifen. Tauchkühlung zum Beispiel.  Da kann man auch die Lüfter gleich drin lassen, damit das Wasser ordentlich zirkuliert, falls man nicht auf Öl setzt.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



c1i schrieb:


> Naja, lautlos ist ne Wasserkühlung ja nun auch nicht. Wer lautlos will der muss zu heftigeren Maßnahmen greifen. Tauchkühlung zum Beispiel.  Da kann man auch die Lüfter gleich drin lassen, damit das Wasser ordentlich zirkuliert, falls man nicht auf Öl setzt.


Was du schreibst ist nicht ganz korrekt und bezieht sich bestenfalls nur auf AIOs oder custom Waküs mit nicht ausreichender Kühlfläche.

Denn in so einem Fall ist es gar nicht möglich lautlos oder leiser zu werden, da bei einer AIO als Beispiel alleine schon die Fläche der Radiatoren zu knapp ausfällt und die Lüfter eine gewisse Drehzahl anliegen haben müssen. Zudem ist eine Pumpen einer AIO nicht entkoppelt und übertragen ihre Vibration auch auf den CPU-Kühler oder Radiator(je nachdem wo sie verbaut ist).

Bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung sieht es wieder anders aus.

Hier sind Pumpen so leistungsstark das sie nicht mit hoher Drehzahl laufen müssen und zudem können Pumpen da sie separat verbaut werden können auch gut entkoppelt werden. So wird solch eine Pumpe nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören sein. Meine höre ich nur mit max. Drehzahl und solch eine Drehzahl muss ich  nur zum besserem befüllen und entlüften anliegen haben. Wobei auch mein Loop mit minimaler Drehzahl auch befüllt bekommen würde.

Lüfter sind immer laut wenn bestimmte Drehzahlen anliegen müssen und bei einer AIO ist es auch nicht vermeidbar unter Last hohe Drehzahlen anliegen zu haben. Eine modulare Wasserkühlung wird auf Grund das mit Wasser gekühlt wird nicht kühler und auch nicht leiser ausfallen. In diesem Sinn hast du schon recht wenn zu wenig Fläche an Radiatoren verbaut sind. Jedoch kann die Fläche so erhöht werden das alle Lüfter nicht mehr schnell drehen müssen und dann wird solch eine Wasserkühlung selbst unter Last lautlos sein.


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Vielen Dank schonmal. Hätte mir eher konkrete empfehlungen oder Links gewünscht , ich weißt leider absolut nicht was am meisten sinn macht.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Du musst dich entscheiden, traust du dir zu, selbst eine Wasserkühlung zusammenzubauen und hast du 200€+ an Budget verfügbar, dann können wir über eine Zusammenstellung reden, die Grafikkarte wird dabei dennoch unter Luft bleiben und das mit Abstand lauteste Bauteil bleiben, um das zu beheben, Budget für Kühlung verdoppeln.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, eine Aio zu verbauen, dann wirst du das System auch weiterhin hören, was da für Modelle sinnvoll sind, wissen andere Leute weit besser als ich.
Im Falle des Selbstbaus gibts im Unterforum für erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen genug Hilfe.


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Selbst bauen ist kein Problem , bei der Grafikkarte belastet mich etwas das ich erstmal mit einer 980 Ti gehen werde und später dann zu einem anderen rtx modell wechseln werde .
Deshalb weiß ich nicht ob möglich ist das umzusetzen ? Wenn ja würde ich natürlich auch die Grafikkarte kühlen lassen.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Beim Selbstbau lässt sich die Grafikkarte natürlich nachträglich einbauen, das ist alles kein Problem. Ende 2019 noch eine 980ti unter Wasser zu setzen ist natürlich Unsinn. Wichtig wäre nur, bei der Planung direkt etwas mehr Radiatorfläche zu verbauen, das kann man zwar auch nachrüsten, aber der Markt ist da sehr preisstabil und so kann man die extra Kühlleistung schon früher genießen.


----------



## asdf1234 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Um kein neuen Thread zu öffnen, Ich suche auch eine WaKü, ein Komplettset es soll aber nur die CPU gekühlt werden. So etwas in der art Raidmax Cobra 240 ab €'*'72,14 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland LED sollte es haben und ein Radiator mit zwei Lüftern. Ich würde den Radiator dann gerne an die Decke meines Gehäuses schrauben von innen natürlich. Geht das beim be quiet! Pure Base 600 Gehäuse 
Die sieht doch nice aus Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum ab €' '128,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## c1i (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Die kannste beide direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Kühlkörper aus Kupfer, Radiator aus Aluminium. Gehört auf den Müll, nicht in einen PC.

Um Korrosion zu verhindern, sollten beide Bauteile aus Kupfer sein, denn Kupfer + Aluminium + Wasser = schlechte Idee. Das ist so ziemlich Regel 1.


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Hättest du denn eine Empfehlung wenn die müll ist?


----------



## c1i (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Nein, habe ich nicht. Das muss jemand anderes machen.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche WasserkÃ¼hlung?*

Wenn du mit custom anfangen möchtest wäre meine nachfolgende Zusammenstellung ganz gut.

Damit könntest du später noch ein Radiator dazu einbauen wenn du auch deine Grafikkarte mit einbinden möchtest und hättest was gescheites und kein ALU und Kupfer gemischt. Eine modulare Wasserkühlung kann immer erweitert werden und so verbessert und hält auch länger als eine AIO.

Mein Vorschlag: Warenkorb | Caseking
Wenn du noch etwas besser werden möchtest nimm statt einen 240mm einen 280 oder 360er bzw. einen 420er Radiator.

Meine sah anfangs so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam Grafikkarte dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann mein Mora.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute habe ich sogar auf Hardtube umgebaut und nun sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche WasserkÃ¼hlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn du mit custom anfangen möchtest wäre meine nachfolgende Zusammenstellung ganz gut.
> 
> Damit könntest du später noch ein Radiator dazu einbauen wenn du auch deine Grafikkarte mit einbinden möchtest und hättest was gescheites und kein ALU und Kupfer gemischt. Eine modulare Wasserkühlung kann immer erweitert werden und so verbessert und hält auch länger als eine AIO.
> 
> ...



Und das ist in einem fractal design s2 umsetzbar?


----------



## IICARUS (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege um nach Rom zu gelangen, im einzelnen kann es halt sein das man nach dem richtigem Weg suchen muss. 

In meinem Gehäuse habe ich nach dem richtigem Weg auch suchen müssen, da hat mir niemand gesagt wie und wo ich was machen kann. In meinem Beitrag ging es auch vielmehr darum das eine custom Wakü vielseitig ist und immer mal was erweitert werden kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Ins S2 passt genug rein, um die übliche Oberklassehardware wirksam und optisch ansprechend zu kühlen, auch wenn es dann stellenweise etwas eng wird.

Das könnte beispielsweise so aussehen, ist von Tommy Hewitt aus dem Computerbase und HwLuxxforum: First water cooled build with hardtubes  - Album on Imgur


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Genau so stelle ich mir das bei mir auch vor mit etwas mehr RGB. Gibts dazu mehr info's bezüglich der komponenten die dort verbaut sind ?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Radiatoren, Lüfter (das hier müssen Noiseblocker Black Silent Pros sein) und Anschlüsse sehen bei jedem Hersteller mehr oder weniger gleich aus, die Blöcke sind von Ek, die Pumpe ist eine D5 mit vormontiertem Agb, da gibts auch mehrere, die quasi gleich aussehen. An sich kann man fast jede beliebige Wasserkühlungshardware reinbauen, und das wird ähnlich gut aussehen.


----------



## nonamer (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Naja man sollte den aspekt das ich schon was sehr gutes und vorallem leise's haben möchte nicht vergessen , trifft das denn auf das dort verbaute zu?


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Es ist zwar nicht Top of the Line, aber leiser als alles was mit Luftkühlung möglich ist. Unhörbar wird es nicht sein, aber sehr leise. Für unhörbar muss man etwas mehr eskalieren, dennoch wird die Kühllösung jede Luftkühlung an die Wand klatschen.


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht Top of the Line, aber leiser als alles was mit Luftkühlung möglich ist. Unhörbar wird es nicht sein, aber sehr leise. Für unhörbar muss man etwas mehr eskalieren, dennoch wird die Kühllösung jede Luftkühlung an die Wand klatschen.



Vielen Dank nochmal für die hilfe hier vorallem an dich.
Zum richtigen verständnis "blöcke"=  alles was an grafikkarte & prozessor kommt, 
agb mit pumpe = ausgleichsbehälter mit pumpe,
Radiator am besten 2 (360er am besten)?
 dann natütlich pipes etc. 

Und der ausgleichsbehalter sieht auf den bildern von EK echt klein aus, finde es optisch eindeutig schöner wenn er höher ist.
Ist der hier okay?
Thermaltake Pacific PR22-D5 Plus Ausgleichsbehaelter un…
Passt er rein?
Ist da lautstärke technisch ein unterschied
Qualitativ?

Danke


----------



## Patrick_87 (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

welchen AGB von EK meinst du ? Ich habe diesen von EK EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM - inkl. Pu…

Und mir war die Tube auch etwas zu klein, habe darum jetzt dieses hier bestellt und passt super:
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 - 204mm

Aussehen mit dem AGB tut es dann so :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

So , habe nun mal geschaut und würde mal gerne wissen ob das so kombinierbar ist und ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist oder ob irgendetwas fehlt , bin nach dem optischen gegangen und hoffe da ist irgendwas brauchbares bei.


Warenkorb | Caseking


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

RGB bis zum Abwinken...
Offenbar willst du jetzt durcheskalieren (zumindest was die Optik angeht), was die Lautstärke angeht, zitier ich mich mal selbst:


Sinusspass schrieb:


> So lange die Grafikkarte unter Luft ist, wird der Pc hörbar bleiben, ist einfach so.



Du willst gerade über 1000€ für einen custom Loop ausgeben (ok, ist noch ein Case dabei), der am Ende etwa die Kühlleistung einer x-beliebigen Aio mit 360er Radiator für 100€ entspricht. Abgesehen davon, dass 140er Lüfter nicht auf einen 360er Radiator passen und dir - sofern du nicht schon vergleichbares daheim hast - Werkzeug zum Bearbeiten der Tubes fehlt, ist das ganze zwar prinzipiell so möglich, macht aber eher wenig Sinn.
Wenn dir die Optik deutlich wichtiger ist und du bereit bist, 900€ für etwas RGB rauszuhauen, dann nur zu, wenn nicht, sehen wir uns die Sache mal genauer an, am Geld soll es ja offenbar nicht scheitern.

Zum Gehäuse gibts an sich nichts negatives zu sagen, wenn es um Optik geht, ist es wohl das beste Case überhaupt auf dem Markt.
Der Cpublock,abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich ihn hässlich finde, ist, wie eigentlich das ganze Waküzeug von Thermaltake, nicht so gut, wie man es haben könnte. Da gibts von Bykski, Barrow und Ek andere Blöcke, die besser aussehen und auch besser performen, besser verarbeitet sind...
Radiator kann man so nehmen, dann aber 2 oder 3 davon, am Geld soll es ja nicht scheitern.
Pumpe und Agb...klar funktioniert das so, da wären aber die Modelle von Ek, Aquacomputer und Watercool besser, da bekommt man auch RGB dran und man hat vor allem bei den letzten beiden anständige Qualität. Ein Shoggy mit so einer Röhre drüber ist auch grenzwertig, die Teile sind stabil genug, um eine Pumpe festzuhalten, aber 20-30cm Röhrenagb würde ich wegen der Hebelkräfte nicht auf ein Shoggy montieren, da wäre die Wand- oder Radiatormontage sinnvoller, abgesehen davon, dass eine D5 ohnehin wenig Entkopplung braucht und die Hardtubes auftretende Vibrationen sowieso weiterleiten, kurzum, das Shoggy ist so für die Katz.
Anschlüsse...wenn es um beleuchtete Tubes geht, ist diese Bauweise wohl die beste überhaupt, wichtig zu wissen ist aber, dass natürlich von jedem Anschluss ein Kabel weggeht, was ohne wirklich gut geplantes Kabelmanagement einfach nur sch**** aussieht, dazu kommt, dass das RGB wie jedes andere RGB bei Thermaltake die hauseigene Steuerung benötigt. 
Zu den Tubes, Hardtubing ist etwas anspruchsvoller als Schlauch, es ist immer 50:50, ob man das vernünftig hinbekommt, oder man doch einer der Unglücklichen ist, bei denen es nicht hinhaut, dazu fehlt dir ein gerät, was anständige Heißluft erzeugt, ein Haushaltsfön reicht nicht dazu.
Was die Lüfter angeht, es gibt seit kurzem die Noiseblocker Eloop X, von allen RGBlüfter bekommt man da die beste Lüfterleistung. Der Hersteller ist ungefähr ebenbürtig zu Noctua.
Und ganz wichtig, setzt die Gpu unter Wasser, sonst bleibt das laut.


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Vielen vielen dank für die Mühe die du dir da machst.
Also Hard Tubing traue ich mir Berufs wegen problemlos zu. Nötige Materialien + Fön habe ich da.
Dann würde ich davon noch einen 2. Radiator nehmen.
Shoggy ist Entfernt.
Weshalb ich diese Pumpe und Agb gewählt habe war aufgrund der länge des Agb's , ich finde es optisch so viel schöner wenn das agb nicht kurz ist wie es auf den Bildern von EK z.b aussieht und vor allem weil RGB inbegriffen ist.
Um eventuell mal einen Namen zu nennen , gibt es denn so etwas als eine "bessere alternative" von Ek , aquacomputer oder Watercool wie du sie nennst? . Wenn würde ich das ausstauschen. Ebenfalls eine CPUblock Empfehlung wäre nett.

Grafikkarte würde ich erstmal so lassen und nicht mit einbinden , da es noch eine gtx 980 TI ist und ich noch nicht weiß wann ich mir da was anderes hole  Kann auch sagen bei meiner 980 Ti vorallem mit dem Fan Stop kam ich nie in einen hörbaren bereich für mich.

Noiseblocker Eloop X habe ich ausgetauscht.

Und nochmal dickes Danke.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Die Röhren vom AGB gibt es von Aquacomputer und Watercool auch in dieser Größe.

Diese können auch als AGB/Pumpen Kombi verbaut werden, nur sind deren AGB aus Borosilikat Glas, was auch viel hochwertiger ist und schöner aussieht. In den Streben des Watercool AGB können auch LED Strips mit verbaut werden.

https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30205
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30048

Oder die neue D5 Next von Aquacomputer.
Aqua Computer Webshop -  D5 NEXT Pumpe 41118


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Danke , die Pumpe sieht super aus , jedoch würde mir das gefäß in rund eindeutig besser gefallen.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Stimmt, das mit der Grafikkarte hab ich vergessen, hast du ja schon vorher erwähnt.

Du kannst natürlich wie Patrick_87 einfach eine längere Röhre anschrauben, bei Watercool wäre der zu empfehlende Ausgleichsbehälter der Heatkillertube D5, standardmäßig bietet dieser kein Rgb, man kann aber mit etwas Skill leicht Rgbstreifen an die Streben anbringen, dazu gibt es wie bei Ek ausreichend Montagematerial für eine Montage an einem Lüfterplatz/ Radiator. Bei Aquacomputer ist die Sache etwas schwerer, der Aqualis ist zwar ein sehr guter Agb mit tollen Eigenschaften und der Möglichkeit, Rgb nachzurüsten, Aquacomputer bietet aber kein Montagematerial für Lüfterplätze an, da müsste man sich selbst etwas zusammenbasteln.

Es ist bei Waküzeug wie bei Lüftern, die guten Hersteller haben den Rgbtrend mehr oder weniger verschlafen und ihnen fällt erst jetzt auf, dass das für viele Leute ein Kaufargument ist, somit mussten bisher die Käufer zwischen Optik und Qualität entscheiden, langsam ist aber auch den Premiumherstellern klar geworden, dass man besser Rgb integriert, auch wenn es Leute gibt, die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken an ihrem teuren Zeug rumbohren und -schneiden, um die Optik zu verbessern, das ist allerdings eine deutliche Minderheit.

Als Cpublock würde ich normalerweise den Watercool Heatkiller IV empfehlen, wegen Rgb werfe ich mal den Ek Velocity in den Ring.

Was bei den Eloops wichtig ist und die große Schwäche dieser Lüfter darstellt, im Ansaugbereich muss etwas Platz sein, der Lüfter darf nicht direkt auf ein Gitter montiert werden, sonst gibts Störgeräusche (ist der Geometrie der Lüfterblätter geschuldet); dazu nimmt man einfach Lüfterschrouds, die gibt es auch in durchsichtig und können beleuchtet werden.

Wie sieht jetzt dein fertiger Warenkorb aus?


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Ah gut zu wissen mit den shrouds , habe ich im warenkorb .

Ich bin echt grad am hakeln , habe mir den Ek Velocity und alles andere mal angeguckt und muss sagen "leider" gefällt mir von Thermaltake das Zeug mit abstand am besten..
Ist das wirklich so schlecht und man sollte das wirklich nicht machen oder kann man drüber hinweg sehen? ich versteh schon das bei dem ausgegebenen Geld wahrscheinlich was besseres genommen werden sollte aber die Optik ist halt für mich auch ein sehr großer Aspekt und das ist ja bekanntlich nun mal Geschmackssache.

Frage am Rande , wollte ja bekanntlich einen den i9  9900ks @ 5GHz von Caseking verbauen , würde ich da einen Unterschied merken ob ich denn einen oder zwei radiatoren verwende in dem System so wie ich es dort habe?.

Und wäre es realistisch später für die Grafikkarte in das Gehäuse nochmals einen komplett Seperaten Kühlerkreis zu bauen mit zweitem Agb ,Radiator , pumpe etc?.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Habe da zufällig auch eine Lösung gefunden für AGBs die keine LEDs mit beihalten oder das verbauen nicht möglich ist.
Allerdings wird die Lieferzeit sehr lange sein.
Barrow FDTLA, LRC2.0 (5v 3pin) LED Reserovir Beleuchtung Streifen, Glas/Matte Schaltbare Mehrere Farben-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Optik liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters, leistungstechnisch sind die Unterschiede zwischen Kühlern nicht so erheblich, man kann je nach Szenario von 0 bis theoretisch 5°C Unterschied ausgehen. Wenn du ihn willst, nimm ihn ruhig, wir sind hier nur etwas perfektionistisch.

Der 9900KernSchmelze (ich finde die Bezeichung einfach zu lustig) braucht gut Strom, im normalen Gamingbetrieb macht das aber wenig Unterschied, dennoch lohnt sich ein zusätzlicher Radiator immer, damit lässt sich die Differenz zwischen Wasser und Luft halbieren, sprich von 10°C auf 5°C, für später auch noch hilfreich und dann sieht das O11 nicht so leer aus.

Was den zusätzlichen Kreislauf für die Grafikkarte angeht, lass es. Es macht technisch keinen Sinn, mehr als einen Kreislauf zu verbauen und bringt praktisch nur Nachteile, und das sagt dir jemand, der 2 Kreisläufe nutzt und die Anzahl auch noch erhöhen will, weil das dann komplizierter zu steuern ist.
Also zusammengefasst, lass es bei einem Kreislauf.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Frage am Rande , wollte ja bekanntlich einen den i9  9900ks @ 5GHz von Caseking verbauen , würde ich da einen Unterschied merken ob ich denn einen oder zwei radiatoren verwende in dem System so wie ich es dort habe?.


Das kommt ganz darauf an wie gut deine Wasserkühlung herunter gekühlt wird, da sich die Prozessor Temperatur immer von der Wassertemperatur abhängt. 

Zum Beispiel kann ich mit meinem 9900K unter Last (Spiel) 30-31°C halten und da komme ich dann auf 60°C im Schnitt. Einzelne gelegentliche Droops gehen dann aber auch bis 72°C hoch. Hängt auch davon ab wie viel Spannung deine 5 GHz brauchen. Würdest du jetzt weniger Fläche verbaut haben so das du auf 40°C Wassertemperatur kommen würdest, müsstest du auch diese 10°C dazu zählen. 

Ein Prozessor kannst du im Grunde nicht so gut wie eine Grafikkarte kühlen und da könntest du drei Mora in Reihe schalten, denn irgendwann wird er im Kern halt schneller heiß als überhaupt abgeführt werden kann. In einem Test von mir mit Prime95 und 8K + AVX was sehr heftig ist kann ich sogar die Wassertemperatur auf 28°C halten und erreiche dennoch 100°C mit dem Prozessor. Hier musste ich sogar ein AVX-Offset verwenden damit diese 100°C nicht erreicht werden. Einzige Abhilfe hat LM zwischen Kühler und IHS was gebracht. Denn damit komme ich ohne ein AVX-Offset setzen zu müssen auf 91°C.

Es handelt sich aber um ein extrem Test dessen Last normalerweise nie anliegen wird und LM macht im unterem Bereich bei mir nur 3-5°C aus, weshalb sich das Risiko nicht lohnt LM zu verwenden. Denn läuft dir was ins Sockel ist Mainboard und Prozessor Futsch.


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Wie sieht das denn aus mit einem auslass? , müsste ich wahrscheinlich dann auch noch dran denken unten n auslass hinzumachen rein logisch oder?


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an wie gut deine Wasserkühlung herunter gekühlt wird, da sich die Prozessor Temperatur immer von der Wassertemperatur abhängt.
> 
> Zum Beispiel kann ich mit meinem 9900K unter Last (Spiel) 30-31°C halten und da komme ich dann auf 60°C im Schnitt. Einzelne gelegentliche Droops gehen dann aber auch bis 72°C hoch. Hängt auch davon ab wie viel Spannung deine 5 GHz brauchen. Würdest du jetzt weniger Fläche verbaut haben so das du auf 40°C Wassertemperatur kommen würdest, müsstest du auch diese 10°C dazu zählen.
> 
> ...


Hört sich alles Brutal an wenn man bedenkt das ich nen i5 4690 verbaut habe und nen dark rock pro 4 drauf habe , da passiert rein gar nichts und ich musste mir auch nie gedanken über irgendwelche temperaturen machen , vorallem meine Grafikkarte hatte es bei den "spielen" die ich spiele kaum nötig gesehen den Lüfter mal anzumachen , da is permanent fan stop


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Ist im Normalbetrieb alles halb so wild, denn die Last von Prime95 habe ich noch nicht mal anliegen wenn ich Videos bearbeite.


----------



## nonamer (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist im Normalbetrieb alles halb so wild, denn die Last von Prime95 habe ich noch nicht mal anliegen wenn ich Videos bearbeite.


Wenn ich überlege das ich zurzeit ausschließlich League of Legends Spiele und Bilder / Videos Bearbeite reicht mein aktuelles Setup mir noch absolut aus aber wer weiß was kommt 

Naja ich bestell das ganze mal und bedanke mich rechtherzlich bei euch allen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn aus mit einem auslass? , müsste ich wahrscheinlich dann auch noch dran denken unten n auslass hinzumachen rein logisch oder?


Ist immer vorteilhaft, vor allem wenn auf Hardtube gebaut wird. Mit Schlauch kann man immer mal ein Bauteil ausbauen und ein Schlauch dann abziehen. Meist muss man ehe das ganze etwas kippen um mehr raus zu bekommen und manches bekommt man auch nur leer wenn vorsichtig Anschlüsse entfernt werden und mit Küchenrollenpapier direkt aufgefangen wird. Denn mit so einem Ablasssystem bekommt man nicht alles raus.

Es bleibt immer in einem Block oder Radiator und in manchen Biegungen immer was zurück.
Verschlusschrauben machen sich hier auch oft gut um z.B. die Grafikkarte so ausbauen zu können das aus dem Block dabei nichts raus läuft.


----------



## nonamer (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

So jetzt muss ich einfach nochmal Fragen da mir das ganze keine Ruhe lässt , bestellt ist ein Radiator Thermaltake Pacific CL360 Plus RGB-Radiator - 360mm

Prozessor wird ja bekanntlich der hier sein der8auer Core i9-9900KS @ 5,0 GHz - Advanced Edition 

Wird mir da ein Radiator reichen oder soll ich jetzt schon lieber n zweiten mit einbinden?.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Natürlich reicht der für den Prozessor aus.
Wirst aber nicht besser hinkommen als mit einer AIO, die Kühlleistung wird die selbe sein.

Für ein bisschen LED ist der aber sau teuer, für die hälfte hättest du dir ein normalen 360er kaufen können und selbst ein RGB Strip drauf kleben können. Für diesen Preis hättest du schon ein Mora 360 bekommen, der mindestens 4x besser kühlen  würde und du sogar so leise das du fast schon lautlos geworden wärst. Dann hättest du auch jederzeit noch eine Grafikkarte mit einbinden können.


----------



## claster17 (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Du zahlst 60€ Aufpreis für einen geköpften, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit minderwertigen 9900KS? Schließlich schafft jeder KS die 5 GHz auf allen Kernen.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Und die meisten schaffen auch 5,2 Ghz, da sie ja schon von Intel selektiert sind. Das Köpfen macht beim 9900K gerade mal im Schnitt 3-6°C aus. Dazu habe ich mal ein Test Video auf Youtube gesehen. Die 10-11°C die oft gesagt werden sind Speaks die mal kurzzeitig anliegen können.

Mein Prozessor hätte ich schon längst selbst geköpft wenn es sich gelohnt hätte.
Aber der Vorteil ist so gering das sich dieses Risiko nicht lohnt.


----------



## nonamer (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Also normalen i9 9900 holen ? was ist denn der unterschied zum KS?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

KS sind selektierte Prozessoren von Intel.

KS: 5 GHz auf alle Kerne.
TDP: 127 Watt 

K: 4,7 GHz auf alle Kerne, im Turbo Boost zwischen 4,7 GHz *und 5 GHz sollten nicht alle Kerne ausgelastet sein*.
TDP: 95 Watt.

Ein normaler K reich auch aus und mit etwas Glück kommst du auch etwas auf die Leistung eines KS.
Oder du kauft dir einen KS wenn du die Leistung sicher stellen möchtest. 

Einen geköpften Prozessor zu kaufen macht vom Preis her kein Sinn.


----------



## nonamer (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

Okay dann werd ich mir nen normalen KS holen , danke


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*

gute Wal  für intel xD


----------



## asdf1234 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



c1i schrieb:


> Die kannste beide direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Kühlkörper aus Kupfer, Radiator aus Aluminium. Gehört auf den Müll, nicht in einen PC.
> 
> Um Korrosion zu verhindern, sollten beide Bauteile aus Kupfer sein, denn Kupfer + Aluminium + Wasser = schlechte Idee. Das ist so ziemlich Regel 1.



Aluminium rostet nicht - GLEICH Aluminium


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung?*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Aluminium rostet nicht - GLEICH Aluminium


Alu reagiert auf Kupfer da Alu das schlechtere Edelmetall ist. Das hat mit Elektrochemische Spannungsreihe was zu tun und deshalb muss in so einem Fall zwingend Korrosionsschutz im Kühlwasser mit beigemischt sein. Sonst oxidiert dir das Kupfer unter dem Popo weg... 

Das ganze ist aber etwas umstritten... denn manche berichten das mit Korrosionsschutz das ganze unterbunden wird, andere meinen jedoch das hierdurch das ganze nur raus gezögert wird. 

Jedenfalls kann das ganze auch so enden: CPU-Kühlkörper nach 5-6 Jahren säubern bzw. "Gammel" entfernen (Corsair H100)


----------

